# Crosskirk & Haldex



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2005)

Hmm, gerade gelesen:
RegTP, Nummern
090090000157-170 Crosskirk sl, h*t*, zur selben Zeit registriert wie
090090000171-179 haldex ltd., Gibraltar

Was war da geplant? Ich dachte immer, das Thema crosskirk hätte sich seit August 2003 erledigt?

Bei den Crosskirk-Nummern gibt's immer einen bestandskräftig deregistrierten Dialer und einen unberührten Dialer.
Die deregistrierten Dialer heissen zB
 090090000158.exe

Die noch verbliebenen Dialer zB
 5-4-145-2.exe (na wenn das kein...-Dialer ist)

die neuen Dialer wurden Anfang 2004 registriert.

Besonders lustig die Haldex-Dialer (noch registriert!)

registrierungsverpflichtet:
Haldex Ltd.
Kirk* Ch*
Glacis Road, Portland House Suite 2
WEBWALT NICHT Empfangsbevollmächt
N/A Gibraltar
GIBRALTAR

Das ist aber interessant. Wer ist denn "WEBWALT"?
Tja, hier ein Hinweis aus den AGBs einer "4netmedia":


> Bei Benutzung unserer Software werden euro 1,86 pro Minute berechnet, 0190 869 140 (...) DIESE SEITE WIRD VON COMET MEDIA ZUR VERFÜGUNG GESTELLT. (...) Vertretungsberechtigter: Mr. M*Sm* (...)



dazu gehört 
 diese Nummer 
neu:
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=190869140&status=1
...und wenn man da angerufen hat, wurde man an einen Anwalt in Eschborn weiter verwiesen...
Soso.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte immer, das Thema crosskirk hätte sich seit August 2003 erledigt?


Bestimmt nicht, die letzten Fälle über Nummern der BT waren vom Nov./Dez. 2003. Komisch hier, dass damals bereits im Oktober alle 0190er-Nummern-Verträge beendet waren. Anscheinend waren allerdings noch Einwahlen möglich, da man schlichtweg vergessen hatte, alle Nummern zu sperren.



Wie heißt eigentlich die spanische Crosskirk S.L. heute?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heißt eigentlich die spanische Crosskirk S.L. heute?


Sie heisst natürlich immer noch CROSSKIRK SL


> CIF 	B57031353
> CAMI SON RAPINYA, 2 10º A.
> 07013 PALMA DE MALLORCA


(der letzte Änderungseintrag scheint vom Juni 2003 zu stammen. Danach kam nichts mehr - aber ich weiss nicht, wie das in Spanien mit dem Handelsregister ist)

wurde aber inzwischen (10/2003, also bevor die Dialer registriert wurden - oder sehe ich das falsch?) von du-weisst-schon-wem verkauft an die-wissen-selbst-nicht-wen in London/Gibraltar, aber du-weisst-schon-warum ich will das nicht schon wieder alles hier posten, damit du-weisst-schon-wer sich nicht wieder aufregt und du-weisst-schon-was androht 

die-sollen-aber-ruhig-wissen-dass-das-alles-immer-mehr-wissen

aber wer hat nun die Dialer registriert???


----------



## Heiko (7 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> die-sollen-aber-ruhig-wissen-dass-das-alles-immer-mehr-wissen


Ich-hoffe-dass-das-bald-immer-mehr-wissen-und-dass-Du-das-in-einer-Form-rüberbringst-die -die-wesentlichen-Inhalte-enthält-und-die-gleichzeitig-niemanden-stört.


----------



## stieglitz (7 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also tut mir leid, ich verstehe nur Bahnhof!
Aka-Aka hat wohl ein sehr profundes Wissen über die Zusammenhänge.
Aber durch das erzwungene, stennohafte der Beiträge, steige ich, auch als seit langem interessierten Forumteilnehmer, nicht durch.
Aber was solls?
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2005)

Sagen wir so: "_... eine etwas delikate Angelegenheit!_"


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2005)

Lehrgang "Russisch für Chaosforscher"
1. ЕБС = EBS
2. реселлер = reseller
3. асю = ICQ
4.  глобалдиалер = Globaldialer (auch glabal-dialer)
5. диалаком = dialacom
6. Oд = Online-Dialer 
7. либер = liber(eco) (siehe 4.)

für Fortgeschrittene:


> своя платформа это конечно хорошо :о) да еще с автодиалом :о) я думаю на этом форуме нет таких людей
> 
> dialer69 тоже всеголишь реселлер, у него там OD, либер, глобал, ебс
> 
> а вообще сейчас все диалеры полное говно, к сожалению, ну да звонит понемногу тот же OD или глобал, но это такие копейки сейчас...



allerdings bietet es sich auch an, griechisch zu lernen...
θα σας βρούμε


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, dann hat mich altavista wieder im Stich gelassen... Aber so passt's ja auch, als Sozialwissenschaftler habe ich ja dehnbare Vorstellungen 
P.S.: Stellungnahmen Deinerseits zum Thema würden mich ja mehr interessieren als Deine Griechischkenntnisse *grins* (Respekt... was war das gleich wieder? humanistischer Zweig?)


----------



## Qoppa (13 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> *θα σας βρούμε*
> 
> -naja, dann hat mich altavista wieder im Stich gelassen...


Nöö - das bedeutet schon das, was Du Dir (vermutlich) denkst ...


Diese vielen Russenkontakte der (ehemaligen !?   ) EBS sind mir auch schon aufgefallen, irgendwo gabs sogar einen englischen email-Wechsel wegen Auszahlungsschwierigkeiten .... (und das war zu einer Zeit, als alles schon über die Crosskirk lief ...)

Fortsetzung Elementarlehrgang:
платформа - Plattform
автодиалом - Autodialer
 :lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2005)

@Tobias:
Du findest also, crosskirk sei []. Die Flensburger haben angeblich "den Keller voll mit Beweisen gegen crosskirk". Na und nun? 
Kennst Du den Herrn Schaupensteiner, einen der besten Korruptionsermittler der Republik? Der beschreibt einen bekannten Mechanismus, der eine stärkere Korruptionsbekämpfung verhindert (sinngemäss) so:
"alle schreien, man müsste mehr gegen die schwarzen Schafe tun. Aber wenn man es tun will, heisst es 'nein, bitte nicht' - dabei müssten die ehrlichen Firmen das schon aus Wettbewerbsgründen unbedingt befürworten. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt"
Jepp - und genau deshalb wundere ich mich... Die ICSTIS hat zB erklärt, dass wegen einer Crosskirk (mit) betreffenden Geschichte, bei der auch illegale kinderpornographische Texte eine Rolle gespielt haben sollen, die FST im Sommer 2002 informiert wurde.
Und die FST hat nichts unternommen? Warum nicht??? 2002 war doch wohl klar wie noch was, wer hinter crosskirk steht??? Stand doch offenbar sogar im Dialer drin...
Und warum? Damit wir uns auch heute noch mit "Dialerconnection" & Co. rumschlagen müssen??? Und mit ihren Freunden aus den ukrainischen Foren??? 
Das verstehe ich einfach nicht... Und die Antwort wären sie den Betroffenen ebenso schuldig wie den fairen Mitbewerbern... oder eben doch nicht???

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2005)

crosskirk sl, C/ Almirante Oquendo 16 (Juni 2002, impressum webdialer, siehe web.archive.org)

hmm, BAKOM im Jahr 2004:
http://www.admin.ch/ch/d/ff/2004/3967.pdf



> Lodengryn S.L., C. Almirante Oquendo 16 6B, E-07014 Palma de Mallorca



siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=15245#15245 (2003)


> [außerdem konnte nun plötzlich Talkline den Betreiber nennen, Sitz auf Mallorca.]
> Ist es vieleicht der selbe Betreiber wie bei mir?
> Lodengryn, S.L
> C. Almirante Oquendo 16,6B
> 07014 Palma de Mallorca



http://www.onlinereports.ch/2004/MehrwertdiensteDialer.htm


> Mitte Dezember reichte der Jurist gegen Sunrise Strafanzeige wegen Mittäterschaft zu gewerbsmässigem Betrug und Nötigung ein. Denn die Telefongesellschaften ziehen beim Kunden die Gebühren auch für zweifelhafte Anbieter ein – und verdienen so mit.
> "Für Rechtsansprüche und Rückforderungen sind wir eigentlich die falsche Adresse", entgegnet Sunrise-Sprecherin M*W* und verweist an den Nummernbetreiber, der auf die Website des Bundesamtes für Kommunikation (Bakom, www.e-ofcom.ch) ersichtlich ist. Für Kläger S* mit deprimierendem Ergebnis: Die Firma Lodengryn S.L. im spanischen Palma de Mallorca.





Versender von 0190er-Werbefaxen

lustig: Gegründet hat die Firma, wer sonst, der RA Freiherr von R auf Mallorca, aber im spanischen handelsregister stehen diese beiden Adressen:



> 1ª Dirección (25/06/2002) 	C/ GUILLEN DE MONCADA, 18 /26 PARCELA 11 COSTA DE LA. (CALVIA)
> 2ª Dirección (24/05/2002) 	C/ BARO DE SANTA MARIA DEL SEPULCRE, 1. (PALMA DE MALLORCA)



also nicht die Adresse, die die BAKOM hat und die Talkline genannt hat...

Und bei der "Premiatel" aka "Greenock sl" stand doch damals ... die Adresse von "Global Dialer SL".
Immer der gleiche Anwalt, immer das gleiche Spiel.

Kapiert???


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2005)

die zeit schrieb:
			
		

> "Ferien vom Kadi" (...)





> Viele Landsleute auf der Insel haben ihr Rechtsbewusstsein im Flieger gelassen. Sie kommen nach Mallorca, um sich den Verpflichtungen in Deutschland zu entziehen.





> Zeit: Gibt es auch betuchteres Strandgut?
> R*: Das sind natürlich die insolventen Rolex-Träger und die Steuerflüchtlinge. Die sitzen in den Fincas rund um Andratx, Arta oder Felanitx.
> Zeit: Mallorca gilt ja auch als Lieblingsinsel des deutschen Schwarzgelds ...
> R*: Die Statistiken weisen das ja aus: Bis vor einem Jahr war demnach der drittgrößte Investor auf Mallorca Luxemburg. Das sagt ja alles.


http://zeus.zeit.de/text/archiv/2001/01/200101_nachgefr.mallorc.xml
zwischen grotesk und brüllkomisch das...


----------



## Reducal (14 Februar 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wettbewerber bzw. ein Anbieter hat kistenweise Beweise an die Staatsanwaltschaft geschickt und richtig Terror gemacht.


...an welche, wo?


			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn der zuständige Staatsanwalt lieber Golf spielen möchte?


...kommt drauf an mit wem, wenn´s was bringen soll!


----------



## Reducal (14 Februar 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sitzt die EBS AG? Da hin  8)


...saß mal in Hallbergmoos, das zu Freising/Erding gehört - d. h. StA in Landshut, einem kleinen verträumten Städtchen in Niederbayern.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2005)

*300-Euro-Dialer?*



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ein bekannter Anbieter von Dialern bringt einen 300 Euro Dialer raus, obwohl z.B. ich ihn davor gewarnt habe, dass dies unmoralisch/unseriös ist. Anscheinend war die Gier zu groß. Normalerweise müssten da die Verantwortlichen im Knast sitzen (es wurde sich mehr Umsatz gemacht als bei Liquid).


Zweifel: Gibt es eine einzige Telefonrechnung mit einem 300-Euro-Posten? Da haben doch wohl alle 0190-Vermieter kalte Füße bekommen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (14 Februar 2005)

*Re: 300-Euro-Dialer?*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Tobias Huch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yupp, Eops/Coolspot hat wohl kalte Fuesse bekommen und den Dialer damals angeblich zurueckgenommen. Ob andere Threadposter diesen Dialer meinen, mag jeder selbst entscheiden. Aber das liegt alles weit in der dunkelen Vergangenheit des Anbieters von DialerControl  und Altersverifikationssystemen fuer AdultWebseiten... 
Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/25108


----------



## Smigel (14 Februar 2005)

Yep, stimmt die Inkassoversuche gingen weiter, kann mich noch bestens an die Beiträge im Forum erinnern wo einige Leute von den Anrufen berichtet haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2005)

@Tobias: Danke für diese Einblicke eines Experten, der ja weiß, wovon er redet. Ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit revanchieren:
Hier haste mal 3 aka-coins für schlechte Tage:
  

Ach ja, eops, die Jungs vom eros-paradies 
http://www.wdr.de/themen/computer/internet/0190abzocke/eops_index.jhtml

Anbei übrigens ein kleiner screenshot aus der Rubrik "kleine Witze zur rechten Zeit" 

Hat mal jemand einen (vergleichsweise) aktuellen EOPS-Dialer gesehen?
RegTP 090090000476
Mal kucken, ob die freundliche Dialerprüferin N*H* von der Spanienfraktion in den awm-news den Dialer getestet hatte in ihrem großen Dialertest 1/04  [edit: hat sie nicht, habs gerade nachgekuckt]

hier noch eine nette Meldung aus dem Jahr 2000:
http://www.xdial.de/news/Meldung.asp?Id=1544
Gründer-Champions, jaja, so war das damals... Haben ja auch ein paar andere Leute hohe Auszeichnungen oder zumindest Lorbeeren gekriegt


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2005)

@ Quoppa



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt nicht, die letzten Fälle über Nummern der BT waren vom Nov./Dez. 2003. Komisch hier, dass damals bereits im Oktober alle 0190er-Nummern-Verträge beendet waren. Anscheinend waren allerdings noch Einwahlen möglich, da man schlichtweg vergessen hatte, alle Nummern zu sperren.


Und das Beste an der Sache ist ein handfester Rechtsstreit zwischen der BT und der Infogenie, die nun die derzeit noch zurück gehaltene Anbietervergütung (um die 300T€) zivilrechtlich einfordert - wohl dem geprellten User, der nicht gezahlt hat oder sein Geld zurück erhielt - alles weitere dürfte wohl bald ungehindert gen Mallorca (... oder Berlin, oder Grasbrunn) fließen.


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... - wohl dem geprellten User, der nicht gezahlt hat oder sein Geld zurück erhielt - alles weitere dürfte wohl bald ungehindert gen Mallorca (... oder Berlin, oder Grasbrunn) fließen.


Warum sollten die auch das Geld nicht nehmen?

Geld stinkt nicht und die Komfortausstattung der Dialer, die nur mit dem ersten Klick auf das Angebot alles weitere selbst konnten, entsprach der Leistungsbeschreibung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2005)

Was? Infogenie verklagt BT? Wieviel Dreck müssen die eigentlich alle am Stecken haben, dass sie sich das bieten lassen???


----------

